# ricevere mazzette



## gioia gioia

Buongiorno!
Per superare l’ esame ho usato/ ho messo ?????? cosa??? Se  quello che intendo dire e’ che sono stato costretto / ho preferito corrompere l’ esaminatore pagandogli la tangente, la mazzetta, ungendo il meccanismo. Mi manca una parola colloquiale, anche gergale, che rappresenti il concetto del prof o altro funzionario pagato per dare la spintarella... 
Grazie infinite J


----------



## Necsus

Ciao e benvenut@ in WRF!
Non so se ho ben capito cosa chiedi, comunque nel linguaggio quotidiano le mazzette per lo più di _danno_ e si _prendono_.


----------



## gioia gioia

ciao necsus, bentrovati!
grazie per la pronta risposta! Se io do la mazzeta , uso un sistema, un modo illecito per superare l' esame .. Potrei forse dire "ho avuto la raccomandazione" facendo l' occhiolino, ma per esprimermi in modo piu esplicito, dovrei usare la parola che non conosco e sto cercando ...


----------



## Necsus

No, la raccomandazione è ovviamente un'altra cosa, anche se l'esito può essere lo stesso. Direi "ho unto/dovuto ungere le ruote", che è _corrompere_ in italiano standard.


----------



## Antonomasio

salve, si dice forse "pagare la tangente" in altre occasioni piu specifiche

oppure pagare sotto banco forse quando sia di piu ordinaria amministrazione


----------



## gioia gioia

sì, sono d' accordo con te, sarebbe il miglior modo per esprimerlo! Nel caso, però, che dovrei usare un sostantivo?
la frase dovrebbe essere qualcosa del tipo:

_ho usato xxxx per superare l' esame_,  ma xxxxx sarebbe la persona!  

xxxxx = chi prende la mazzetta per garantire il buon esito di una cosa

scusa l' insistenza, eh? 

ciao antonomasio e grazie per la risposta!

si potrebbe dire quindi: _ho usato/adoperato il sotto banco per superare l' esame di guida_, per esempio?


----------



## Necsus

Ho _unto_ XXX per superare/passare l'esame.


----------



## gioia gioia

grazie necsus! 
 
pinco pallino ha fatto da xxxxx affinché io superassi l' esame?


----------



## Necsus

Scusa, ma non ti seguo... Avevi chiesto un'altra costruzione e ti ho riposto, adesso che cosa c'entra quello che ha fatto Pinco Pallino?

A proposito, usa sempre le maiuscole dove richieste e non scrivere messaggi consecutivi, ma edita l'ultimo, se dopo non ci sono risposte. Sono alcune delle regole del forum.


----------



## gioia gioia

Scusa, non volevo essere sgarbata, ho usato pinco solo per non mettere altri xxx .. Rispetero' le regole del forum


----------



## Necsus

Neanch'io, scusami se lo sono sembrato. È che non capisco che cosa vuoi sapere...


----------



## francisgranada

_conoscenza, __"protettore"__...?_


----------



## gioia gioia

E' colpa mia necsus, non mi sono espressa in modo chiaro.
Non mi rimane che studiare per superare questo esame! 

ciao francisgranada,_ conoscenze_ potrebbe andar bene ma mi chiedo se esiste un' altra parola che indichi le _conoscenze_ pagate, quelle cioè che hanno preso la mazzetta!..


----------



## francisgranada

Aspettiamo le reazioni dei madrelingua, ma se ti capisco bene, allora si tratterebbe d'un "mediatore" a cui si paga direttamente, e poi questa persona fa tutto quello che "bisogna" fare per accontentare entrambe le parti... Così?


----------



## infinite sadness

Per superare l'esame ho dovuto fare ricorso alla "bustarella".


----------



## evrix

Facciamo chiarezza...
Intanto ci sono situazioni in cui *bisogna* _procedere per vie traverse_ - diciamo così - e situazioni in cui si può scegliere e *si preferisce* farlo. Nel primo caso è più adatto _tangente_ e nel secondo _mazzetta_. Entrambe si danno/ricevono o prendono/pagano indifferentemente. _Ungere il meccanismo_, invece, da un'idea di un'operazione un po' più complessa (tipo varie mazzette). La mazzetta, è riferita a denaro contante; la tangente può avere un senso più vasto (tipo un prosciutto intero...); la raccomandazione è l'intervento di un terzo che suggerisce a chi va corrotto di _usare certi riguardi_. Ovviamente può capitare di pagare tizio per farsi raccomandare presso caio, e in questo senso sarebbe corretto dire "ho usato tizio per passare l'esame con caio".
Anche _sottobanco_ può essere usato per intendere qualcosa dato o ricevuto fuori dalle normali procedure; appunto sotto il banco, figuratamente e pure realmente.


----------



## Antonomasio

Peró guarda caso, dato di fatto che sono stato soggetto occasionalmente a eperienze banali che comunque mi hanno accreditato una certa esperienza in fatto di intrallazzi dando e ricevendo in situazioni un poco illecite mi sono accorto che in pratica la regola e di usare discretamente analogie con parole mai drasticamente perverse come quelle suggerite pocanzi cercando di poter essere allegramente fraintesi; per esempio facendo allusione a certi prodotti che servono ad intenerire la carne per renderla piu commestibile o certe seducenti canzoni fatte apposta per ammagliare e corrompere


----------



## gioia gioia

Grazie a tutti per le vostre risposte che sono veramente molto interessanti!



francisgranada said:


> Aspettiamo le reazioni dei madrelingua, ma se ti capisco bene, allora si tratterebbe d'un "mediatore" a cui si paga direttamente, e poi questa persona fa tutto quello che "bisogna" fare per accontentare entrambe le parti... Così?


 
Sì,proprio così francisgranada! Solo che la persona che viene pagata non è necessariamente un mediatore: nel caso dell' esame può essere il prof stesso che viene pagato da me e in cambio mi "aiuta" a passare l' esame. _Conocsenza, mediatore, corrotto_ vanno benissimo, ma cercavo la parola fantomatica che esprimesse il concetto della persona pagata,abituata a fare questi "favori" in cambio di soldi o altro guadagno.

_bustarella, mazzetta, tangente_ indicano il mezzo a cui ricorro per _ungere, pagare corrompere _tizio.

Pare che una sintassi tipo : Tizio ha fatto da xxxxx affinché io superassi l' esame, non e' possibile se non usando la parola _mediatore/intermediario: _Tizio ha fatto da _mediatore_ affinché io superassi l' esame. 
Giusto?



> Peró guarda caso, dato di fatto che sono stato soggetto occasionalmente a eperienze banali che comunque mi hanno accreditato una certa esperienza in fatto di intrallazzi dando e ricevendo in situazioni un poco illecite mi sono accorto che in pratica la regola e di usare discretamente analogie con parole mai drasticamente perverse come quelle suggerite pocanzi cercando di poter essere allegramente fraintesi; per esempio facendo allusione a certi prodotti che servono ad intenerire la carne per renderla piu commestibile o certe seducenti canzoni fatte apposta per ammagliare e corrompere


Antonomasio , scusa, non capisco !!!


----------



## catrafuse

Ciao Gioia,

sui giornali ogni tanto si legge _tangentiere _oppure  le varianti  un po' più gergali _mazzettaro _o _tangentaro. _Dal punto di vista giuridico chi pretende  e riceve una mazzetta è un _concussore_.


----------



## infinite sadness

Gioia gioia, in realtà non si capisce bene quello che vuoi sapere. La tua domanda iniziale era questa: "Per superare l’ esame ho usato/ ho messo ?????? cosa???", quindi che parola mettere al posto dei punti interrogativi, solo che poi la domanda sembra essere un'altra. BOH!!!


----------



## Antonomasio

Salve Gioia, (io chiamo ocasionalmente mia figlia Gioia-Gioia) 
A proposito della tua ricerca suggerirei di dire “Per superare l'esame ho usato lo stratagemma di corrompere l’esaminatore”


----------



## gioia gioia

Ciao,
_Concussore_ e _concussione _esprimono esattamente il significato della parola che cercavo e non le avevo mai sentite prima, grazie!
Ma se ho capito bene si usano solo in tribunale,quindi ad un amico non posso certo dire: 
“Per superare l’ esame ho usato la concussione”
“Xxx ha fatto da concussore e così ho superato l’ esame” 
Antonomasio,_ strattagema_ mi sembra una parola un po’ ricercata, non di uso quotidiano... non so..
Dalle vostre risposte, ho capito che in un contesto informale,  dovrò cambiare la sintassi e dire magari che “ho unto xxx /ho pagato xxx / ho dato la bustarella per superare l’ esame”
Grazie a tutti!


----------



## infinite sadness

Concussione in genere si usa solo in Tribunale, e comunque esprime un concetto diverso da quello espresso dalla parola "corruzione".
"Concussione", tradotto in linguaggio quotidiano, equivale più o meno ad una "estorsione", un'estorsione attuata da un pubblico ufficiale.


----------



## winegrower

Infatti non è molto chiara la domanda. Comunque da quello che ho capito mi sembrano piú adatti i termini forniti da Infinite Sadness in entrambi i suoi posts, cioè "bustarella" e "corruzione".


----------

